# Hogs In North Georgia



## BlackEagleArrows (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the area and I was curious if there are many hogs in North Georgia? I here quite a bit about South Georgia but not much about North. Thanks for the info


----------



## blackbear (Aug 24, 2012)

cohutta,rich mt.,swallows,warwoman ,coopers,blue ridge,Pine log ...all got'em..Good luck!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 24, 2012)

blackbear said:


> cohutta,rich mt.,swallows,warwoman ,coopers,blue ridge,Pine log ...all got'em..Good luck!



They are closer than you think my friend!

Welcome and good luck...........we got a bunch of them up here if you are willing to go after them................Aint no flat lands up in here


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

Mountain Hogs are nomadic, but they are here, and there is plenty of public land to pursue them on. Good luck to ya!


----------



## spaz1 (Aug 24, 2012)

What part of North ga are you in?


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 26, 2012)

Was at Coopers Creek WMA yesturday... lots of rooting - no hogs. Acorns are dropping too. Mountain hogs are not only nomadic but it seems also nocturnal...


----------



## BlackEagleArrows (Sep 4, 2012)

spaz1 said:


> What part of North ga are you in?



I live up North of Canton In Ball Ground, ga.


----------



## pnome (Sep 4, 2012)

AliBubba said:


> Was at Coopers Creek WMA yesturday... lots of rooting - no hogs. Acorns are dropping too. *Mountain hogs are not only nomadic but it seems also nocturnal.*..



This has been my experience.  Very rare to spot one moving through open woods in the daylight.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am in Walker County right below Chattanooga, TN. Any activity up this way?


----------



## kinross (Sep 6, 2012)

The mountain pigs are hit or miss. I back up to rich mountain and pull a few in from there with the feeder. There are some big boars up in the moutains. I have shot a couple while deer hunting.To me they are a bonus but i wont go looking for them, to much foot slogging for nothing. I had this fellow come in a few times but he liked visiting mainly  at  midnight and i like my sleep so i let him be. Now his big brother didnt get off so lightly.


----------



## kinross (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is his brother. He got a little swollen due to the heat but it will give you an idea of what can be found in the mountains. I also hunt pigs in SE GA but i have found these up here to be bigger.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 6, 2012)

Get thick and around thick


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep, they like those bedding areas!  Look around thickets for early morning or late evening hogs starting to move in and out of those thickets!


----------



## BlackEagleArrows (Sep 10, 2012)

@Kinross, OUTSTANDING Hog!!


----------



## owweee (Oct 1, 2012)

kinross said:


> Here is his brother. He got a little swollen due to the heat but it will give you an idea of what can be found in the mountains. I also hunt pigs in SE GA but i have found these up here to be bigger.



That's a nice hog.. did you get him on private land or WMA?


----------



## satchmo (Oct 1, 2012)

There are alot more hogs up here than people even realise. They usualy come through in the middle of spring then are gone by june -july on our lease- every year. They are pretty smart. Even a big one up here is not nearly as big as most south Ga pigs. They do seem cleaner than the more southern hogs. There is alot more of the Russian influance in the mountain hogs than southern. Shoot one up hill from your truck. Very rewarding to take a mountain hog.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 1, 2012)

BlackEagleArrows said:


> @Kinross, OUTSTANDING Hog!!



2nd that................what did it weigh?


----------

